# Please identify my Hublot (Real or Fake)??



## Munkhdelger

Hey guys!

I'm trying to buy 2 pcs Hublot from seller who needed money real bad. Please help me identify so i can buy it. It feels real good so i think its real but i need advices from experts.

Hublot Vendome Geneve Collection




























Hublot Vendome Geneve Collection Big Bang




























:-s


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

Both look fake to me.

Here is a movement pic of the classic fusion from a trusted seller. So the first one is fake.










The second watch that is pictured is incredibly wrong. So it is definitely fake!


----------



## Munkhdelger

Damn. It looked very good. So witch replica is this?


----------



## WatchObsession

Munkhdelger said:


> So witch replica is this?


*A fake replica !!! *


----------



## Munkhdelger

Ohhh


----------



## nsgtrr34

There is a guy trying to sell this watch he claims it's a hublot tutti fritti big bang vendome collection but I can't find it anywhere I found one that looks similar but in people. He said it's 41mm but shows the price for a 38mm


----------



## StufflerMike

The 341.SO.6010.LR.1906 is 41mm.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

stuffler said:


> The 341.SO.6010.LR.1906 is 41mm.


BUT, I think a fake!
https://www.google.com/search?q=341...iw=1517&bih=710&dpr=0.9#imgrc=d_WmW56EBkxIZM:

GENUINE:
Hublot Big Bang 41mm Steel Tutti Frutti Orange 341.SO.6010.LR.1906 | Luxury Bazaar | www.luxurybazaar.com


----------



## StufflerMike

Yep, even a good fake (if a good fake exists ;-) ) comes with a white dial. Does not matter if in 750 gold or stainless steel.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

stuffler said:


> Yep, even a good fake (if a good fake exists ;-) ) comes with a white dial. Does not matter if in 750 gold or stainless steel.


Yes, sorry, I just did want any ambiguity in case people took your post as also confirming its originality.
The OP watch is fake
A


----------

